# March 2, 2012 The Day for an Announcement?



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 22, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/02/march-2-2012-the-day-for-an-announcement/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/02/march-2-2012-the-day-for-an-announcement/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/02/march-2-2012-the-day-for-an-announcement/"></a></div>
<strong>March 2, 2012

</strong>We <a href="http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/cameras/Canon_5d3.html">and others</a> (again) are getting lots of hints that NDA’s will expire on March 2, 2012 and an announcement of a camera body will take place.</p>
<p>It will be a 5D type camera and the same specs as before keep coming up. 22mp, 61AF points, full frame, 6.9fps and all that.</p>
<p>If March 2, 2012 is true, we’ll get confirmation very shortly. February 28, 2012 still gets a few mentions, so perhaps something else <em><strong>may</strong></em> be announced on that date.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
<div class="prli-social-buttons-bar"><a href="http://del.icio.us/post?url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/delicious_32.png" alt="Delicious" title="Delicious" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.stumbleupon.com/submit?url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/stumbleupon_32.png" alt="StumbleUpon" title="StumbleUpon" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://digg.com/submit?phase=2&url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/digg_32.png" alt="Digg" title="Digg" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://twitter.com/home?status=RT @prettylink:  [url=http://www.canonrumors.com/]http://www.canonrumors.com/[/url] (via @prettylink)" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/twitter_32.png" alt="Twitter" title="Twitter" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.mixx.com/submit?page_url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/mixx_32.png" alt="Mixx" title="Mixx" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://technorati.com/faves?add=http://www.canonrumors.com/" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/technorati_32.png" alt="Technorati" title="Technorati" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php?u=http://www.canonrumors.com/&t=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/facebook_32.png" alt="Facebook" title="Facebook" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.newsvine.com/_tools/seed&save?u=http://www.canonrumors.com/&h=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/newsvine_32.png" alt="News Vine" title="News Vine" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://reddit.com/submit?url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/reddit_32.png" alt="Reddit" title="Reddit" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.linkedin.com/shareArticle?mini=true&url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/linkedin_32.png" alt="LinkedIn" title="LinkedIn" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://myweb2.search.yahoo.com/myresults/bookmarklet?u=http://www.canonrumors.com/&=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/yahoobuzz_32.png" alt="Yahoo! Bookmarks" title="Yahoo! Bookmarks" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a></div>
```


----------



## shuttersound (Feb 22, 2012)

Finally the wait is going to be over soon...Hang on Hang on.


----------



## nicku (Feb 22, 2012)

i hope in feb.28 will be the 7Dmk2 and in march the 5Dmk3....


----------



## alipaulphotography (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm going to be at 'Focus on Imaging' In Birmingham on the 4th. Hope it will be there! I'll write up a hands on for you all if it is!


----------



## Rex Canon Shooter (Feb 22, 2012)

Hmm decisions decisions 1DX or 5DX. Can't wait to see the specs and real world raw samples from both.


----------



## mathino (Feb 22, 2012)

I guess next 9 days will be exciting ! I hope some credible info will come up early and hope for new 5D announcemnt next week !


----------



## bdeutsch (Feb 22, 2012)

This is very bad news. What's going to happen to CR if the 5dmiii is announced? 75% of the board's traffic is going to drop off. 

* * * *
Actor Headshots NYC | Gotham Family Photos  | NY Wedding Photos


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 22, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> ...the same specs as before keep coming up. 22mp, 61AF points, full frame, 6.9fps and all that.



As I stated previously, if the above is true, I'll be carefully considering whether to get this camera instead of the 1D X. The main advantage the 1D X held for me was the AF performance - if the new 5-series gets the same AF system, that will make for a tough decision...


----------



## mathino (Feb 22, 2012)

bdeutsch said:


> This is very bad news. What's going to happen to CR if the 5dmiii is announced? 75% of the board's traffic is going to drop off.
> 
> * * * *
> Actor Headshots NYC | Gotham Family Photos  | NY Wedding Photos



Agreed  With 24-70 II and 5D Mk III announced traffic is going to drop off.


----------



## simonxu11 (Feb 22, 2012)

There's a canon event on 2nd March in Shanghai, China as well


----------



## dswatson83 (Feb 22, 2012)

bdeutsch said:


> This is very bad news. What's going to happen to CR if the 5dmiii is announced? 75% of the board's traffic is going to drop off.



No, there is still a 7D mark II and a potential 2nd full frame 5D/3D and/or a 4K DSLR for video emphasis. Canon has already hinted at a 4K capable DSLR when it released the C300. Not to mention a new 60D replacement and rebel series replacements. It never ends. There are always new lenses to announce too including a new 50mm, 85mm, and others.


----------



## Z (Feb 22, 2012)

bdeutsch said:


> This is very bad news. What's going to happen to CR if the 5dmiii is announced? 75% of the board's traffic is going to drop off.



Haha, so naive! More likely there will be the usual outcry that the 5D3 doesn't satisfy x, y or z and then the rumours/wishlists for some other version of the 5D3 or another FF camera begin...

And then a few months after that, the 5D4?


----------



## RedEye (Feb 22, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > ...the same specs as before keep coming up. 22mp, 61AF points, full frame, 6.9fps and all that.
> ...



All the more reason to thing that these are not accurate specs. That's Porsche building an Cayman 4s. It's not just canabilizing the lines as much as not offering sufficient differentiation within the market - Buick/Oldsombile problem.


----------



## ThePhotographer (Feb 22, 2012)

If the specs of the 5D MkIII are 22mp, 61AF points, 6.9fps it is possible that Canon builts the Nikon D700s I´m waiting for;-)


----------



## kubelik (Feb 22, 2012)

I doubt site traffic will drop off. from what I remember, it was only a few days after the announcement of the 7D that people started asking the "should I wait for 7D Mark II???" questions...


----------



## Picsfor (Feb 22, 2012)

ThePhotographer said:


> If The specs the of the 5D MkIII are 22mp, 61AF points, 6.9fps it is possible that Canon builts the Nikon D700s I´m waiting for;-)



Exactly - Canon will have snatched the market Nikon didn't build for.

And if Canon then has the audacity to release a 30+mp with 4k video - that'll be the Nikon D800 market severely put under pressure.

For me, personally, the 22mp rumour is the best option, though i know people who are desperate for 30+mp, and who will use them. 

Would i trade in my 2 5D2's for a single 5D3? Hmmm, not so sure about that... Maybe a 5D2 and 24-105 for the 5D3 and new 24-70 as a kit... But it would take some thinking about. :-\

Does this also mean that my long service for this site camera will be upgraded free of charge upon its release?


----------



## tt (Feb 22, 2012)

650D feb 28 and 5D Mark III on 2nd. 
And then iPad 3 about a fortnight after?


An expensive tech month!


----------



## K-amps (Feb 22, 2012)

ThePhotographer said:


> If The specs the of the 5D MkIII are 22mp, 61AF points, 6.9fps it is possible that Canon builts the Nikon D700s I´m waiting for;-)



Good point, people were waiting for great DR/FPS/AF with lowish MP's in the D700 successor... instead they got a D800 this time. Maybe Red outflanks Yellow's midrange with the 5d3.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 22, 2012)

RedEye said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Rumors said:
> ...



That was my thinking as well. But is seems to be working ok for Nikon, and really, a _great_ 5DIII/X will mean much more profit than would ever be possible from the 1D X. I think the merging of the 1-series into a single camera speaks to Canon deprioritizing the flagship - they still need one, of course, for PR purposes if nothing else, but not two, and even if half the people who might buy a 1D X 'settle' for a high-spec 5-series, that's not going to have a huge impact on Canon's bottom line, given that they only expect to produce 84,000 1D X bodies per year.


----------



## K-amps (Feb 22, 2012)

tt said:


> 650D feb 28 and 5D Mark III on 2nd.
> And then iPad 3 about a fortnight after?
> 
> 
> An expensive tech month!



I have been waiting for that combo myself ... will be sweeter if apple or Canon can release iOS SDK's or interfaces so that we can use a pad to view/ control our 5d3's when needed.


----------



## JonJT (Feb 22, 2012)

kubelik said:


> I doubt site traffic will drop off. from what I remember, it was only a few days after the announcement of the 7D that people started asking the "should I wait for 7D Mark II???" questions...



You must be joking............


----------



## DBCdp (Feb 22, 2012)

Ok, let me show my ignorance here, when it says the "NDA's " will be dropping off...what does that mean exactly? What does NDA stand for?


----------



## Flake (Feb 22, 2012)

Making an announcement is one thing, but how many times in the past 12 months have Canon failed to deliver product within an even remotely reasonable time? The 500 & 600mm must be comming up for their anniversary soon, and now the 1Dx has been postponed to a TBA date.

What is the use of an announcement of a new camera that won't make it into the shops for months?


----------



## gbchriste (Feb 22, 2012)

DBCdp said:


> Ok, let me show my ignorance here, when it says the "NDA's " will be dropping off...what does that mean exactly? What does NDA stand for?



NDA = Non-disclosure Agreement. Technology under development in many industries is frequently given out to industry insiders and notable personalities to test, comment on, break, etc, and provide feedback to the manufacturer to refine the product. People who are given this inside look are required to sign an NDA stating they will not reveal anything about the product - even the existence of such product - to anyone not approved and authorized by the manufacturer.


----------



## SomeGuyInNewJersey (Feb 22, 2012)

DBCdp said:


> Ok, let me show my ignorance here, when it says the "NDA's " will be dropping off...what does that mean exactly? What does NDA stand for?



Surely it would have been quicker to type NDA into Google than to post here? Youd have got an answer much quicker.

In this context the NDA in a Non Disclosure Agreement that people who have seen/used/know about the camera have to sign to say they wont go telling everyone what they know. I dont know what sort of penalties you agree to if you do blab, perhaps they flog you in public?

Of course it would have been quicker for me to just respond with "Google it" but I guess I have keyboard diarrea this morning...


----------



## SomeGuyInNewJersey (Feb 22, 2012)

I dont think traffic will go down for quite a while after the announcement. 

It will just change content... instead of when and what specs it will become "whats the iq like at iso x" "when will I actually get my 5d3" "Is it really worth upgrading from 5d2" "Is the 5d3 worth the extra $x compared to the 5d2"... the list is endless...

Hopefully when people actually get 5d3's in their hands the tone on here will change too... hopefully there will be more happy, happy posts about how wonderful the iq is on their new 5d3 etc. But maybe not... people who gossip tend to prefer to bitch than to share in the joy


----------



## awinphoto (Feb 22, 2012)

SomeGuyInNewJersey said:


> I dont think traffic will go down for quite a while after the announcement.
> 
> It will just change content... instead of when and what specs it will become "whats the iq like at iso x" "when will I actually get my 5d3" "Is it really worth upgrading from 5d2" "Is the 5d3 worth the extra $x compared to the 5d2"... the list is endless...
> 
> Hopefully when people actually get 5d3's in their hands the tone on here will change too... hopefully there will be more happy, happy posts about how wonderful the iq is on their new 5d3 etc. But maybe not... people who gossip tend to prefer to bitch than to share in the joy



This site will likely explode once the announcements come out... people praising the camera and creaming their pants and other people flaming the gear because it doesn't meet their needs... It is human nature to think random people on the intrawebs actually care what they think.


----------



## awinphoto (Feb 22, 2012)

tt said:


> 650D feb 28 and 5D Mark III on 2nd.
> And then iPad 3 about a fortnight after?
> 
> 
> An expensive tech month!



Darn right... now I need to gently explain to my wife why my 5 month old 5d mark II is going up for sale shortly haha.


----------



## JerryFish (Feb 22, 2012)

DBCdp said:


> Ok, let me show my ignorance here, when it says the "NDA's " will be dropping off...what does that mean exactly? What does NDA stand for?



http://lmgtfy.com/?q=NDA


----------



## Martin (Feb 22, 2012)

To be honest i dont get the idea of canon rumors site. It works like any other photo hobby site, no important rumors at all. We will see a specification at a day of announcement. What is the site for? I can do a rumors every day sayin that a next camera will have this and that. When there was a rumors about d800 it was pretty same as announcement spec but long before official Nikon release. 
So according to known rumors we will get almost same camera as 5d2 but with normally working AF system. Am I missing something? Sry, but I am one of small group of Canon owners which don't like the their 5d2. So I am waiting, waiting, waiting to buy something which will not annoy me ( I am little bit used to my old D300).


----------



## K-amps (Feb 22, 2012)

Martin said:


> To be honest i dont get the idea of canon rumors site. It works like any other photo hobby site, no important rumors at all. We will see a specification at a day of announcement. What is the site for? I can do a rumors every day sayin that a next camera will have this and that. When there was a rumors about d800 it was pretty same as announcement spec but long before official Nikon release.
> So according to known rumors we will get almost same camera as 5d2 but with normally working AF system. Am I missing something? Sry, but I am one of small group of Canon owners which don't like the their 5d2. So I am waiting, waiting, waiting to buy something which will not annoy me ( I am little bit used to my old D300).



You are one brave dude! ;D


----------



## dswatson83 (Feb 22, 2012)

RedEye said:


> All the more reason to thing that these are not accurate specs. That's Porsche building an Cayman 4s. It's not just canabilizing the lines as much as not offering sufficient differentiation within the market - Buick/Oldsombile problem.


Actually, the Boxster took away alot of the hype from the 911. But in regards to the camera, I think all the specs could be right on except the focusing system. I expect either the system from the 1D mark IV or a smaller 19 point system.


----------



## awinphoto (Feb 22, 2012)

K-amps said:


> Martin said:
> 
> 
> > To be honest i dont get the idea of canon rumors site. It works like any other photo hobby site, no important rumors at all. We will see a specification at a day of announcement. What is the site for? I can do a rumors every day sayin that a next camera will have this and that. When there was a rumors about d800 it was pretty same as announcement spec but long before official Nikon release.
> ...



Lol. I guess this site has moved from a rumors site to more of a forums site where people can talk (cordially) and network and discuss ideas... etc.. Plus it fills in the gaps of an otherwise boring day.


----------



## BillyBean (Feb 22, 2012)

For what it's worth, and based on no inside knowledge whatsover, just my experience in sales, my money is on two DSLRs being announced next week. First up, the *650D*. The 25th anniversary of the EOS 650 launch is just too good a marketing opportunity to pass up. Then we get into more interesting territory. At a guess, I'd say the *5DX* will be announced next week, probably at 22MP. And then in time for Photokina in the Autumn (or fall if you prefer) a *3DX* at 45MP. Or just possibly vice versa.

My concern though is not much leakage yet, which seems odd.

The waiting is driving me nuts ... just like the rest of you.


----------



## docsmith (Feb 22, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> That was my thinking as well. But is seems to be working ok for Nikon, and really, a _great_ 5DIII/X will mean much more profit than would ever be possible from the 1D X. I think the merging of the 1-series into a single camera speaks to Canon deprioritizing the flagship - they still need one, of course, for PR purposes if nothing else, but not two, and even if half the people who might buy a 1D X 'settle' for a high-spec 5-series, that's not going to have a huge impact on Canon's bottom line, given that they only expect to produce 84,000 1D X bodies per year.



This sums up my current line of thinking as well. At first I was thinking it would be impossible as they would need to differentiate the 5D and 1D series more, and I still think they will have differentiators in there. But the more I thought about it, Canon probably makes far more from the 5D line and, if they have the same AF, Canon also benefits from reduced production costs. Could be a very smart business move. But it also has me thinking the 5D III/X will be ~$3,500.


----------



## Jamesy (Feb 22, 2012)

bdeutsch said:


> This is very bad news. What's going to happen to CR if the 5dmiii is announced? 75% of the board's traffic is going to drop off.


It's all about the journey, not the destination. When the 5D came out everyone thought it was the holy grail but not soon after they were wishing for the 5D2 and the beat goes on.

I think CR has established itself as a credible source for rumours and it is evident to me that Craig (CR Guy) is 100% committed to this endeavour and it shows in the quality of his posts. My CR3 prediction is this site will continue to grow and flourish!


----------



## JonJT (Feb 22, 2012)

awinphoto said:


> tt said:
> 
> 
> > 650D feb 28 and 5D Mark III on 2nd.
> ...



Maaaaaannnnnnnn, it is good to be single.


----------



## JonJT (Feb 22, 2012)

Martin said:


> To be honest i dont get the idea of canon rumors site. It works like any other photo hobby site, no important rumors at all. We will see a specification at a day of announcement. What is the site for? I can do a rumors every day sayin that a next camera will have this and that. When there was a rumors about d800 it was pretty same as announcement spec but long before official Nikon release.
> So according to known rumors we will get almost same camera as 5d2 but with normally working AF system. Am I missing something? Sry, but I am one of small group of Canon owners which don't like the their 5d2. So I am waiting, waiting, waiting to buy something which will not annoy me ( I am little bit used to my old D300).



Eh, Canon rumors gets ti right a few days before release. 

Although, yeah, I think you are right. There is quite a bit more useless information/discussion here than useful. I think the best part of this site is the technical discussion of current products and the image galleries.


----------



## awinphoto (Feb 22, 2012)

JonJT said:


> awinphoto said:
> 
> 
> > tt said:
> ...



Shoot, if i was single, I could just imagine all the gear I'd have... but... but...


----------



## jrista (Feb 22, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > ...the same specs as before keep coming up. 22mp, 61AF points, full frame, 6.9fps and all that.
> ...



I'd suspect it will not get the same AF system...it could still be 61 points with fewer cross-type points...say just the 21 center ones. I expect something along the lines of a 61/21 AF system, rather than the full 61/41 AF of the 1D X. I'd still be plenty happy with that for sure, as I can't imagine Canon would cut into 1D X sales like that.


----------



## BDD (Feb 22, 2012)

Picsfor said:


> ThePhotographer said:
> 
> 
> > If The specs the of the 5D MkIII are 22mp, 61AF points, 6.9fps it is possible that Canon builts the Nikon D700s I´m waiting for;-)
> ...



I think Canon will own this market segment only if they go by recent rumors. That that there will be 2 vlersions of the 5D (Nikon has 2..though, in the case of the D800 the only difference is one has AA). I'm hoping for the 5D3 with the rumored specs mentioned here at CR. Along with high ISO increase (love to see a native ISO of 100-51,200...if not then a stop more than ISO 6400). For the rumored asking price of $2700.00. 

Will we hear the announcement on the 28th or early March? Either way it doesn't matter. Just give us what we want. In my case a 5D3. Surprised Canon hasn't leaked any specs yet. Make us happy CANON!!


----------



## fsu_dan17 (Feb 22, 2012)

If march 2 is the announcement date, what can we realisticly expect for a shipment date? Will it be available by first part of May?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 22, 2012)

fsu_dan17 said:



> Will it be available by first part of May?



Thanks, I needed a laugh to brighten my morning. 

We'll have to wait and see if Canon announces an expected availibility. Then add two months. Then one more. Then factor in limited initial supply and heavy pre-order demand. Maybe you can open the box on Christmas...


----------



## moreorless (Feb 22, 2012)

BillyBean said:


> For what it's worth, and based on no inside knowledge whatsover, just my experience in sales, my money is on two DSLRs being announced next week. First up, the *650D*. The 25th anniversary of the EOS 650 launch is just too good a marketing opportunity to pass up. Then we get into more interesting territory. At a guess, I'd say the *5DX* will be announced next week, probably at 22MP. And then in time for Photokina in the Autumn (or fall if you prefer) a *3DX* at 45MP. Or just possibly vice versa.
> 
> My concern though is not much leakage yet, which seems odd.
> 
> The waiting is driving me nuts ... just like the rest of you.



If the 650D is a reheated 600D I'd say it would certainly make sense to launch it at the same time as the new 5D, get a bit of reflected glory and bypass any criticism.

My guess with the high megapixel body is that Canon has been working on something but hasnt desided whether to release it yet. If reaction to the D800 isnt favourable(E.G. if even Nikons best lenses don't live up to the sensor) and a 22MP all rounder 5D is selling better they may do without it.

I do have a sneaking feeling that Canon is going to look to have something a bit mroe eye catching to annouce beyond the specs we've seen which seems like more of a perfection of existing standards than anything radically new, 4K video? very low price point?


----------



## awinphoto (Feb 22, 2012)

BDD said:


> Picsfor said:
> 
> 
> > ThePhotographer said:
> ...



This is the one thing that I cant quite wrap my head around the nikon camera announcement... If they just had the regular D800, that alone would have been a great camera, but then they release the second one with no AA filter with "Increased" resolution and yada yada yada... Sooo... is the regular D800 going to look softer because of the AA filter and NR applied, or is the non AA D800 going to be sharper but noisy as hell for an additional premium. I suppose only time will tell but it is an interesting proposition. While I dont know what they market would be for a non AA 5d3(x) but I think perhaps while canon may not find it worth while to release a seperate camera with and without, I think Canon should have it as a separate "option" much like the mode dial lock on the 5d2... you mail it in, give them and check and they'll do it on their end.


----------



## briansquibb (Feb 22, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> fsu_dan17 said:
> 
> 
> > Will it be available by first part of May?
> ...



Looks like my tactical purchase of the 1Ds3 was right then : : :


----------



## awinphoto (Feb 22, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> fsu_dan17 said:
> 
> 
> > Will it be available by first part of May?
> ...



Haha. I remember when the 5d2 was announced, there was like a 3 months wait list at my local camera shop. And even with that, people who had money to plunk down immediately and pre-paid were bumped to the top of the line and others who wanted to pay at the time of delivery had to wait after that. You could also have gone the adorama/bh photovideo, but you never really know where you stand and have to wait by your in-box/doorstep hoping your camera arrived/shipped/delivered. All the things we have to look forward to.


----------



## CatfishSoupFTW (Feb 22, 2012)

whatever this camera may be , im pumped. im in much need of an upgrade


----------



## JonJT (Feb 22, 2012)

awinphoto said:


> JonJT said:
> 
> 
> > awinphoto said:
> ...



but.... but.... ?

Haha, I know. Well, I'm trying to have my cake and eat it too.


----------



## awinphoto (Feb 22, 2012)

JonJT said:


> but.... but.... ?
> 
> Haha, I know. Well, I'm trying to have my cake and eat it too.



I tell ya I did my best to forewarn her how expensive camera gear is and being with a photographer can take it's toll... I dont think she fully understood until well after the nuptials ahaha. Oh well it's worth it in the end, or at least when i'm not trying to buy more gear haha.


----------



## Kernuak (Feb 22, 2012)

awinphoto said:


> JonJT said:
> 
> 
> > but.... but.... ?
> ...


P'raps you should have written it into the pre-nup .


----------



## well_dunno (Feb 22, 2012)

awinphoto said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > fsu_dan17 said:
> ...



LOL! indeed! Before the journalists have gotten their 1DX's for the Olympics, we can probably forget about availability of 5D series... It would be very nice to have the cam available the day after announcement though


----------



## awinphoto (Feb 22, 2012)

Kernuak said:


> awinphoto said:
> 
> 
> > JonJT said:
> ...



haha hindsight is 20/20 my friend haha. From what I hear from a lot of pro's, it really IS difficult being a photographers spouse... especially a pro photogs spouse. oh the price we pay for love 8)


----------



## Kernuak (Feb 22, 2012)

awinphoto said:


> Kernuak said:
> 
> 
> > awinphoto said:
> ...


Mind you, hearing some of the people at work, you'd think they want to escape their husbands at times . I think that wives (or the relatively few husbands) of pros do need to have a certain amount of acceptance though and not everyone is able to do that. Probably in some cases, there is a certain element of guilt felt by the photographer too, which some may also not be able to handle. It's the same for a lot of jobs, lorry drivers come immediately to mind. Now I'm getting a bit deep though .


----------



## awinphoto (Feb 22, 2012)

Kernuak said:


> awinphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Kernuak said:
> ...



Agreed... I haven't been to but have heard of seminars/classes just for the spouses of photographers just to cope/relate/encourage their partner, etc... I dont know if it's better or worse now that we are in the digital age, it used to be that we were out in the field shooting throughout the day, come back, develop the film in the dark room, print contact sheets, choose what pics you want to process, etc... Hours spent in the dark room vs time we sit on our computers working on our photos... Photography is a labor of love and may be hard to understand by those who aren't photographers.


----------



## BDD (Feb 22, 2012)

I haven't heard any mention of what Canon plans (or is NOT planning) to do about AA and the 5D. Having a menu option sounds like a great idea (assuming that's possible). 

What I have heard about photos taken w/ and w/o is that the difference isn't obvious to most. I guess you'd have to have "trained eyes" to spot the improvement in a photo shot using the D800 w/o AA. I could be wrong. 

In the end we'll have to wait for the test reports. Any how, I won't be buying a D800. Whether Canon does deliver 2 versions of the 5D or not. If not (and there's only a high MP/low ISO...ISO 6400 max native ISO)...then I'm going to have to consider the 1D-X (dread...due to the heft of the body and cost...prefer to spend around $3000 on my next DSLR on a body the size of the 5D2 with the features I'm hoping for) or the D3s or D4. 

And as for how long we will have to wait to get the cameras in our hands...it should only be a few months after the announcement. Not the end of the year. LOL! Nikon announced the D4 when? Early this year? The D4 is due some time next month. Canon will do something similar.


----------



## DzPhotography (Feb 22, 2012)

Quite honestly, I don't get why you guys are so impatient. I never buy something which has been recently released, and surely no cams. My reasons:
1. avoid child diseases
2. wait a bit until the way too high launch price goes down


----------



## fotoray (Feb 22, 2012)

Flake said:


> Making an announcement is one thing, but how many times in the past 12 months have Canon failed to deliver product within an even remotely reasonable time? The 500 & 600mm must be comming up for their anniversary soon, and now the 1Dx has been postponed to a TBA date.
> 
> What is the use of an announcement of a new camera that won't make it into the shops for months?



NDA = non-disclosure agreement. Agreement to keep secrets.....


----------



## Drizzt321 (Feb 22, 2012)

DzPhotography said:


> Quite honestly, I don't get why you guys are so impatient. I never buy something which has been recently released, and surely no cams. My reasons:
> 1. avoid child diseases
> 2. wait a bit until the way too high launch price goes down



I'm debating this myself for this 5d3(x) or whatever it is. At least, if it's something I'll want. I want it now, but at the same time if I wait for 4-6 months after actual availability and all of the pre-orders are fulfilled, it likely will go down a few hundred dollars. 

But I like cake. And I like to eat cake. So why can't eat it right now!


----------



## BDD (Feb 22, 2012)

DzPhotography said:


> Quite honestly, I don't get why you guys are so impatient. I never buy something which has been recently released, and surely no cams. My reasons:
> 1. avoid child diseases
> 2. wait a bit until the way too high launch price goes down



I won't be buying till the end of the year. Xmas gift to myself. 

And regarding price drops...that won't happen (in Toronto) for at least a year after the camera hits the market.

The 5D2 debuted up here at around $2500 CAD...several weeks ago sold for the best price I've seen it ($1999.95)...and just recently Canon Canada decided to raise the selling price back up to $2500. 

How long can any of us really wait for the 5D3/X? Or should we? I say buy when we can afford one and need one.


----------



## fotoray (Feb 22, 2012)

SomeGuyInNewJersey said:


> DBCdp said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe take away all your CF cards....


----------



## awinphoto (Feb 22, 2012)

fotoray said:


> SomeGuyInNewJersey said:
> 
> 
> > DBCdp said:
> ...


----------



## tt (Feb 22, 2012)

JonJT said:


> awinphoto said:
> 
> 
> > JonJT said:
> ...


You can have your cake and eat it. It's just your partner will want some too!


----------



## DzPhotography (Feb 22, 2012)

BDD said:


> DzPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > Quite honestly, I don't get why you guys are so impatient. I never buy something which has been recently released, and surely no cams. My reasons:
> ...


Here in Europe that happens quite quickly actually. After a few months you start to see reductions of +10%


----------



## Ricku (Feb 22, 2012)

BDD said:


> I haven't heard any mention of what Canon plans (or is NOT planning) to do about AA and the 5D. Having a menu option sounds like a great idea (assuming that's possible).


I think the AA filter is physical and can't be removed by software.

Don't know for sure..


----------



## awinphoto (Feb 22, 2012)

DzPhotography said:


> Quite honestly, I don't get why you guys are so impatient. I never buy something which has been recently released, and surely no cams. My reasons:
> 1. avoid child diseases
> 2. wait a bit until the way too high launch price goes down



While I understand/respect your POV, i do have to ask, do you have this approach with every thing you buy or just cameras? When your computer is on the fritz, do you go and buy the latest and greatest computer or get an older one that you know is quirk free? What about new cars? Appliances? While canon has provided a few (not many but enough big ones to cause alarm) mistakes with newer releases such as the 5d2 black dots, 1ds3 AF or was that 1d3 AF? 24-105 flare issue upon first release... Given the current time line, I wouldn't expect to see rebates on this camera until maybe 2013 spring/summer rebates or even the winter rebates depending on the initial supply and demand goes... Sometimes it's worth waiting, and others it's not.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 22, 2012)

RedEye said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Rumors said:
> ...



What do you want them to do? 4fps? 7D AF? 22MP? The D800 will make that look silly and even many 5D2 owners might just wait things out, if they don't switch.

22MP, 6.9fps, full 1DX AF that would actually give us something. Better lose a few $7000 1DX sales (and how many actually buy a $7000 cam and the few who do are serious, serious action/PJ pros who want the full sealing and 12fps and all that) than tons plus tons of lens sales to Nikon no?


----------



## gaborszantai (Feb 22, 2012)

I have just checked the UK price of 5D mark II:
The street price was about £1500 yesterday at the popular sellers as Calumet, Jacobs, Jessops...
Today these stores rose the price to £1700 which is ridiculous.

It just doesn't make sense....


----------



## Ricku (Feb 22, 2012)

gaborszantai said:


> I have just checked the UK price of 5D mark II:
> The street price was about £1500 yesterday at the popular sellers as Calumet, Jacobs, Jessops...
> Today these stores rose the price to £1700 which is ridiculous.
> 
> It just doesn't make sense....


That is indeed a strange.


----------



## awinphoto (Feb 22, 2012)

Ricku said:


> gaborszantai said:
> 
> 
> > I have just checked the UK price of 5D mark II:
> ...



It's a sign from the few above to NOT BUY A CAMERA RIGHT NOW and wait a few more days. Cant be more obvious jeez [/sarcasm]


----------



## CowGummy (Feb 22, 2012)

awinphoto said:


> DzPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > Quite honestly, I don't get why you guys are so impatient. I never buy something which has been recently released, and surely no cams. My reasons:
> ...



I totally agree with the original post there. And although I guess it's all down to personal circumstances and the way we feel about new acquisitions for all the examples you give I can only say that: I have never purchased a new car - always second hand (the car market especially is prone to serious devaluation within a very short time indeed) I had to re-build my computer over christmas: Again, I bought components that were top notch but not the newest models and managed to re-build my setup for £170 that way. I am a graphic designer by trade so we're not talking a glorified netbook here...
I do think there is something to be said for letting the dust settle and being a little patient at times. Having said that, I also understand that serious pros must keep up with the technological advances in order to stay ahead in the market. If your income and profession allows it, sure be the first in line. Me, I'm happy being the patient kind. Although I am very intrigued to find out what's round the corner in camp Canon!


----------



## gaborszantai (Feb 22, 2012)

awinphoto said:


> Ricku said:
> 
> 
> > gaborszantai said:
> ...



It's a sign of you shouldn't expect anything because nothing is coming: mark II is still cheaper than D700/D800, people will queue for D800 for month so theres is no reason to launch a new camera until August.


----------



## awinphoto (Feb 22, 2012)

CowGummy said:


> I totally agree with the original post there. And although I guess it's all down to personal circumstances and the way we feel about new acquisitions for all the examples you give I can only say that: I have never purchased a new car - always second hand (the car market especially is prone to serious devaluation within a very short time indeed) I had to re-build my computer over christmas: Again, I bought components that were top notch but not the newest models and managed to re-build my setup for £170 that way. I am a graphic designer by trade so we're not talking a glorified netbook here...
> I do think there is something to be said for letting the dust settle and being a little patient at times. Having said that, I also understand that serious pros must keep up with the technological advances in order to stay ahead in the market. If your income and profession allows it, sure be the first in line. Me, I'm happy being the patient kind. Although I am very intrigued to find out what's round the corner in camp Canon!



Fair enough. From my experience, with used stuff, especially cars, I find that if a car is for sale used, there is a perfectly good reason it is for sale... not all of them are bad... but a lot of unknowns go into that purchase and if it's a private sale where there may be 4-5 other people looking at that car, you may have even less time to make your mind up. With new cars, you get a beautiful thing called a warranty... If anything breaks... if anything could potentially become a hazard (except for toyota last year), They fix it on their dime. Computers I've never built my own but know a few who have... While I commend them for that, and am sure they are better machines than my 1 year old imac, I know if anything happens God forbid, apple will take care of me. If this camera has even half of my wishlist for this camera, I'm selling my 5d2 immediately to finance this camera because professionally I cannot afford not to.


----------



## jbwise01 (Feb 22, 2012)

$3500... I bet that $1999 5D Mark II for Xmas last year is making a bunch of people ;D and a bunch more :'( !


----------



## BXL (Feb 22, 2012)

bdeutsch said:


> This is very bad news. What's going to happen to CR if the 5dmiii is announced? 75% of the board's traffic is going to drop off.
> 
> * * * *
> Actor Headshots NYC | Gotham Family Photos  | NY Wedding Photos


Why? As soon as the 5D III is announced, we start speculating about the features of the 5D IV since the 5D Mk III wasn't what we were hoping for... ;D


----------



## BDD (Feb 22, 2012)

Camera pricing varies so much at certain times of the year depending on where you're from.

Currently, both the 5D2 and D700 are at the same price point...$2500 CAD. For most of 2011 the D700 was cheaper. For most of last year the 5D2 was $1999.95 CAD. What gives?? Some one said (in another thread or forum) that as we near the announcement date of the newer model the cost of the current model will go back to it's original price. It's happened here in Toronto...assuming the 5D3/X is announced either on the 28th or the first week of March.

While I'm not in a rush to buy (because I'm out of the country) I am eager to get some confirmed specs on the new 5D (s). When they will be for sure on the market. And how they do in testing. If we do get a 5D3 & X, and the test reports are good...I'm getting a 5D3 for Xmas.  (along with some L series glass)


----------



## Viggo (Feb 22, 2012)

I couldn't care less aboutan announcment, I'll get excited when Canon get a product into the shelf of a store. The only one the mangaged to put out is the G1X, and quite frankly, it's no faster than a G9, af is terrible, useless macro abilities, and crippled VF compared to the X10. It feel svery outdated and heavy.

Is this the story from now on Canon?


----------



## pakosouthpark (Feb 22, 2012)

maybe will be one of the 5Ds. the other one a few days earlier, the 28.


----------



## tt (Feb 22, 2012)

Why are the NDAs for 2nd march if the 5D mkII is going to be announced on 27/28th?

Surely there'd be separate NDAs for the two and the 5D one being more important to many?


----------



## CowGummy (Feb 23, 2012)

awinphoto said:


> CowGummy said:
> 
> 
> > I totally agree with the original post there. And although I guess it's all down to personal circumstances and the way we feel about new acquisitions for all the examples you give I can only say that: I have never purchased a new car - always second hand (the car market especially is prone to serious devaluation within a very short time indeed) I had to re-build my computer over christmas: Again, I bought components that were top notch but not the newest models and managed to re-build my setup for £170 that way. I am a graphic designer by trade so we're not talking a glorified netbook here...
> ...



Hats off to you awinphoto for such a balanced and fair response. And thanks for taking my comment not to heart, but instead as a personal opinion. I do agree with you that if the 5DII replacement ticks all the right boxes, someone such as yourself would be hard pressed not to be first in line. I can't wait to see some sample shots of this new baby! All the best.


----------



## JonJT (Feb 23, 2012)

awinphoto said:


> JonJT said:
> 
> 
> > but.... but.... ?
> ...



Hmmm, my parents have joint expenses but, their toys, and the associated expenses, are their own. 

Thanks for the words though, I'm going to keep them in mind for the future.


----------

